# TV1 remains on after using Sling to mobile???



## hyabusha (Oct 25, 2010)

So my 922 Is turned off. I use the Sling App on my phone to do some TV on the go. But after I disconnect the sling App. TV1 remains on, and the 922 stays on until I manually turn It off? 

Why Is that?

I thought using the sling features It only turns on TV2, and when I log off It should turn off TV2. Not keep the 922 running TV1....  :nono:


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I think I have seen this before... but I haven't tried in a while.

I remember trying to Sling from away from home and having problems, then coming home to find my receiver still on.

I haven't tried in a while, though, so I'll have to remember to do that and see if mine does as you say still.

I do agree that IF the receiver was in standby mode when Sling was invoked, then exiting Sling should put the receiver back in standby.


----------



## hyabusha (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks for checking on It.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Yes, that is exactly what it does but I think when the inactiviy time is reached it will switch back to standby. Its been awhile since I've paid attention to that.


----------



## hyabusha (Oct 25, 2010)

Well that's kinda lame, so if I'm not home to turn it off, it's just going to stay on for 4hrs before it turns itself off? Dish needs to fix this...


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Well turning it off doesn't save any power so the only reason to need it to be off is so it can download VOD.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

TV1 and TV2 are turned on and off together whether you use your remote, Dish Remote Access, Dishonline or a cell phone app. You can shorten the no activity timer but if it's much lower than 4 hours it may shut off while you're watching a football game.

Maybe I'm a bit blase in this regard but it doesn't bother me. If it did interfere with the nightly update it will update tomorrow night. Or the next.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

Mine stays on once the Sling has been activated.  When it times out it turns off....... !pepsi! just the way it works. :icon_da:

:icon_band


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I disabled the inactivity timer... so mine would never go off until the next scheduled nightly update. They have to allow for that possibility, since you can disable the timer.


----------

